
Linux is now hosted on GitHub - bpierre
https://github.com/torvalds/linux
======
blinkingled
For anyone pulling the kernel tree from github - here is how you can verify
it.

linux-2.6 $ git pull git://github.com/torvalds/linux.git

linux-2.6 $ git fetch --tags git://github.com/torvalds/linux.git

linux-2.6 $ gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 76E21CBB

linux-2.6 $ git verify-tag v3.1-rc5

gpg: Signature made Sun 04 Sep 2011 06:45:37 PM EDT using DSA key ID 76E21CBB
gpg: Good signature from "Linus Torvalds (tag signing key)
<torvalds@osdl.org>"

~~~
elmindreda
So how to we verify 76E21CBB?

~~~
BCM43
gpg --check-sigs 76E21CBB

If you don't trust the key of anyone that has verified his key (which is true
in my case), attend more signings.

------
Mithrandir
Looks like he's using it as a temp place while master.kernel.org is down:

<http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1187888>

------
LeafStorm
I wouldn't go so far as to say "hosted" on Github. It's probably just a
mirror, and/or Linus playing around with Github. Linux already has a very
strong hierarchy for managing patches, and I certainly don't see them moving
to a proprietary platform.

~~~
bpierre
Yes, everything is a mirror with git.

Look at his public activity [1]: comments, pull requests, issues… he is using
GitHub, for real.

[1] <https://github.com/torvalds>

~~~
LeafStorm
He is using comments, pull requests, and issues to develop diveclog, a
relatively minor pet project, not Linux. As I said: Linux has its own
infrastructure, and were Linus seriously considering a move to Github, there
would be some announcement on a mailing list.

Which, this makes me wonder what will happen when someone forks "linux" and
sends Linus a pull request. ;-)

~~~
bpierre
We will soon have an answer, for sure! :-)

~~~
nolok
You already have it, at this time and in the foreseeable future the main linux
repository is _not_ hosted on github, only a mirror like gazillions others.
For sure :-)

~~~
ellyagg
Reread the comment you responded to: It was not suggesting this is the new
official Linux repo, as that was already addressed in grandparent's comment.
The question under discussion was what linus would do with a pull request on
github, so your smiling correction was unnecessary. For sure. :)

~~~
timf
"Is there some way to just turn off github pull requests? They're all jokes."
-
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/7#issuecomment-200563...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/7#issuecomment-2005630)

------
duggan
Presumably just Linus playing around with Github? There's been a mirror for
some time - <https://github.com/mirrors/linux-2.6> and
<https://github.com/mirrors/linux>

------
sliverstorm
Would not be entirely surprised if the attack on kernel.org made the community
(or even just Linus) investigate alternative hosting.

I know nothing important was compromised, but nobody likes to deal with being
hacked. It's like being the victim in a car accident- insurance makes you
whole, but the whole experience sucks all the same.

~~~
comice
seriously though, do you think github.com, with thousands of valuable high
profile private repositories and hundreds of fancy features and millions of
users, would be a more secure place to host the Linux source code?

~~~
sliverstorm
It's not about security- the kernel team has already explained the code itself
is not vulnerable. Everything is signed by Linus, and hacking github does not
a signed release make.

------
antimora
Though I use Linux on daily basis, I see the source code for the first time.

~~~
LeafStorm
That is one important contribution of Github, Bitbucket, Gitorious etc. to the
open source world: the ability to browse a project's code instantly or near-
instantly. Most SVN or CVS-based systems have an outdated, painful Web
interface, buried under a thousand menus - assuming the project even sets one
up to begin with. Even when you have a program installed on your computer,
it's easier to browse the code on Github.

~~~
wisty
There was some article on the intertubes about how Github panders to devs,
while Sourceforge panders to distributers.

~~~
jarin
The one thing I would disagree with is that Github's issue tracking still
needs some serious love (although it has improved significantly since launch).

Mainly I would say that it works great for projects with relatively few
contributors (like most Ruby gems), but seems to fall apart on very large
projects (like Rails, who uses Lighthouse for issue tracking). Everything else
about Github is amazing, though.

~~~
TrevorBurnham
I think Github's issue tracker is the best around, now that search actually
works. Very lightweight, and the integration with commits and pull requests is
really nice.

dhh doesn't sound like he was ever a fan of Lighthouse:
<https://twitter.com/#!/dhh/status/63366853636009985>

~~~
nosequel
I would use it if it allowed groups to keep all of their issues in one place.
Our organization has 20+ repos, so having 20+ bug trackers is pretty dumb. If
they make a toplevel issue tracker, I think we'd switch to it.

------
lee337
Someone discovered a bug... <https://github.com/torvalds/linux/issues/1>

~~~
jevinskie
I feel bad for Linus. On Google+ and, now, at Github, he seems to attract
irrelevant and foolish (mostly) and sometimes trollish comments. People seem
to get starstruck and blabber whatever is on the tip of their tongue without
thinking if Linus will even care to read it.

~~~
zokier
He probably wouldn't join these social networks if he wanted to avoid trolls.
And they are probably nice change from LKMLs trolls :)

~~~
saurik
...and celebrities probably wouldn't fly on airplanes if they wanted to avoid
paparazzi. Banning yourself from using things that your friends and colleagues
are using is not a reasonable way to solve the problem that some people do not
know how to behave themselves. :(

------
compay
Kudos to Github. Hard to think of a better endorsement than that.

~~~
mtogo
Endorsement? Linus said he threw it up on github as a temporary mirror to see
if github is any good because kernel.org is down. It's more of a trial than an
endorsement.

------
nphase
I was wondering how long it would take for this to happen:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/7#issuecomment-200563...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/pull/7#issuecomment-2005630)

------
bpierre
“Just a mirror.” [1]

[1]
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1187888/focus=118...](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1187888/focus=1187922)

------
mcritz
Days like today make me consider building from source. Until I sober up,
anyway.

~~~
Mithrandir
It's actually easier than you think (and quite fun.)

This page helped me a lot:
[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMet...](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#AltBuildMethod)

------
dillon
In less than 3 hours he gained 300 watchers, I wouldn't doubt that it'll be
become the most popular repo on Github.

~~~
dmix
Needs about 10,000 more to beat Rails.

------
alastairpat
The network graph makes for interesting viewing.

I suppose it comes as no surprise that Linux makes extensive use of Git's
features.

------
kuahyeow
Has anyone managed to view the Github Impact graph
?<https://github.com/torvalds/linux/graphs/impact>

~~~
kalleboo
It works in Firefox after continuing thru the "slow script" message a couple
of times, but my WebKit browsers just crash or freeze.

------
motters
I thought that Github wasn't accessible from all countries due to US export
regulations.

------
mkorfmann
Seems like Bill Gates already forked it: <https://github.com/bill-
gates/linux>. Will Windows 8 be based on Linux?

~~~
bpd1069
Nope SteveJobs is still working on it...
<https://github.com/stevejobs/Windows-8>

------
bcl
Should be a good test of github's infrastructure.

~~~
dschobel
I'd be surprised if linux has more people hacking on it than RoR does.

~~~
cookiecaper
Hosting the kernel git repositories has many more implications than simply
managing a raw number of contributors. The kernel repostiory and source is
much, much larger than Ruby on Rails.

~~~
dschobel
in which sense? I have yet to see an argument why it would be more of a "test
of GH's infrastructure" than RoR.

~~~
lgeek
The kernel source has about 10 times more files. The total filesize is about
10 times larger as well.

    
    
      linux-3.1-rc3$ ls -R -l |wc -l
      46855
      linux-3.1-rc3$ du -h -s
      500M
    
      rails$ ls -R -l |wc -l
      4141
      rails$ du -h -s
      59M	.

